# trump claims he could not have lost in 2020 cause....



## JimH52 (Jan 16, 2022)

Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
					

"There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Sorry Donnie....you lost.  Get over it.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 16, 2022)

He aint wrong.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jan 16, 2022)

Compared to Bidens circles, yeah, it kinda does make you wonder.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


He has more than a valid point, especially when Biden's approval rating at the end of his 1st year reflects what the real percentage of Americans who voted for him in 2020 was.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


Then why are you still starting threads about it?

You’re so desperate for President Trump supporters to adopt your narrative and believe your lies.  Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 16, 2022)

if trump would have won, whoopie and the rest of the Democrats may have moved to Canada, that would have been great news. Then the country would be in great shape today,instead, we are stuck with a shit head ex semi truck driver who has been arrested in the past


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 16, 2022)

How many of you snowflakes would like to do a 2020 election repeat with no massive mail in voting, no crooked drop boxes, no late-night ballot dumps, GOP election workers with Liberal poll monitors (swapping rolls), say in a week...with Joe and his 33% approval rating against Trump?

Or we could do the Afghanistan voting route - purple finger Dye, vote by showing up only...

Or do you snowflakes want to just admitted that with his 33% approval rating Joe would be sent back to his basement if he agreed to a new election now?!


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 16, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Then why are you still starting threads about it?
> 
> You’re so desperate for President Trump supporters to adopt your narrative and believe your lies.  Sorry to disappoint.


I keep posting more and more evidence to shut you fucking insane, forever-whining, evidence/fact-denying snowflakes up, but you just keep obsessing after 6 fucking years.  This is far worse than the years of your batching when Gore lost to Bush in Florida years ago.

Get over it. Get a fucking life. Move on. Open your eyes and check out the useless Marxist CCP TIT you've got now destroying the country & racking up more covid deaths than Trump had.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 16, 2022)

Also … RUSIAN COLLUISION!


----------



## Peace (Jan 16, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> How many of you snowflakes would like to do a 2020 election repeat with no massive mail in voting, no crooked drop boxes, no late-night ballot dumps, GOP election workers with Liberal poll monitors (swapping rolls), say in a week...with Joe and his 33% approval rating against Trump?
> 
> Or we could do the Afghanistan voting route - purple finger Dye, vote by showing up only...
> 
> Or do you snowflakes want to just admitted that with his 33% approval rating Joe would be sent back to his basement if he agreed to a new election now?!


Joe wouldn’t win if we had any election right now…


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> He has more than a valid point, especially when Biden's approval rating at the end of his 1st year reflects what the real percentage of Americans who voted for him in 2020 was.


No it doesn't you flippin ass moron.  Trump's approval ratings, throughout his presidency, indicate he had no chance of re-election.  Biden's approval ratings one year after his election indicate buyer's remorse and has nothing to do with his election.  I mean there has been one president in modern history that had a lower approval rating one year in than Joe Biden.  His name is DONALD TRUMP.  So, evidently, using your logic, Trump stole the election in 2016.









						One year In, Biden Has The Second-Lowest Approval Rating Of Any President
					

Welcome to Pollapalooza, our weekly polling roundup. Next week, President Biden will hit the one-year mark of his presidency. While Biden has overseen notable a…




					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 16, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Joe wouldn’t win if we had any election right now…


Maybe Wuhan China Mayor...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2022)

People came to see the Crybaby Loser


----------



## Peace (Jan 16, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Maybe Wuhan China Mayor...


Not even that…

I regret voting for him but I was never voting for Trump!


----------



## Leweman (Jan 16, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Joe wouldn’t win if we had any election right now…


Lucky for him we don't actually have elections anymore.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> People came to see the Crybaby Loser


You?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 16, 2022)

I saw some trump supporter on the news. He said, "you know trump won. Nobody would vote for Joe Biden!"


lol


What a bunch of retards.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> No it doesn't you flippin ass moron.  Trump's approval ratings, throughout his presidency, indicate he had no chance of re-election.  Biden's approval ratings one year after his election indicate buyer's remorse and has nothing to do with his election.  I mean there has been one president in modern history that had a lower approval rating one year in than Joe Biden.  His name is DONALD TRUMP.  So, evidently, using your logic, Trump stole the election in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biden could not have won any election by himself, which is why was proven to have taken millions from the CCP & PUTIN.

What makes snowflakes believe the POS traitor his whole life, who was never right about anything, who has failed / fucked up everything he has touched to date as President could have succeeded in winning an election, especially after 1 year having an approval rate of 33% percent?!

His VP has the lowest approval rating of any VP in history...and Joe's is lower than hers.

Bwuhahahaha


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 16, 2022)

Leweman said:


> He aint wrong.


He’s incredibly wrong.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> People came to see the Crybaby Loser


Again, you do not lose when you are cheated. Did you have trouble in school?


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 16, 2022)

Leweman said:


> Lucky for him we don't actually have elections anymore.


Why would we have costly elections when we can just see who has bigger rallies?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 16, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 588868


Compared to the overwhelming crowds of tens and tens of people sitting in little circles outside his cellar door to listen to Joe speak....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


Trump’s idiotic, ridiculous obsession with ‘crowd sizes.’


----------



## candycorn (Jan 16, 2022)

YOUR
BLOB
LOST


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2022)

candycorn said:


> YOUR
> BLOB
> LOST


You do not lose when you are cheated. Period.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


Trump plays lefties like a violin. Sorry democrats but y'all need to get over it and start behaving like adults instead of insipid losers.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 16, 2022)

trump crowd


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 16, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I saw some trump supporter on the news. He said, "you know trump won. Nobody would vote for Joe Biden!"
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


says the guy who said a female poster has a prostate gland...you are a dipshit otis...


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


Still believe that lie?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 16, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Not even that…
> 
> I regret voting for him but I was never voting for Trump!



I am not a fan of President Biden either.     But I think the huge numbers for the 2020 election reflect an anti-Trump sentiment more than anything else.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 16, 2022)

candycorn said:


> YOUR
> BLOB
> LOST


You're lying failure cheated.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> People came to see the Crybaby Loser


Losers don't get tens of thousands at their rallies.  Biden is a loser because his rallies were counted in the tens, that is, when he wasn't hiding in the basement.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


He actually won.  The people obviously support Trump, not the senile moron.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> I am not a fan of President Biden either.     But I think the huge numbers for the 2020 election reflect an anti-Trump sentiment more than anything else.


I don't but that because Trump got more votes in 2020 than he did in 2016 and the 2020 election was hair thin close.   Also, remember the Democrat controlled States changed the voting rules to allow unsolicited mail in ballots at unregulated drop boxes.


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Biden could not have won any election by himself, which is why was proven to have taken millions from the CCP & PUTIN.
> 
> What makes snowflakes believe the POS traitor his whole life, who was never right about anything, who has failed / fucked up everything he has touched to date as President could have succeeded in winning an election, especially after 1 year having an approval rate of 33% percent?!
> 
> ...





easyt65 said:


> Biden could not have won any election by himself, which is why was proven to have taken millions from the CCP & PUTIN.
> 
> What makes snowflakes believe the POS traitor his whole life, who was never right about anything, who has failed / fucked up everything he has touched to date as President could have succeeded in winning an election, especially after 1 year having an approval rate of 33% percent?!
> 
> ...


Can you possibly pull your head out of your ass long enough to click the link I posted.  Biden's approval ratings, after one year, are low.  But Trump's were lower.  So not really sure what you are attempting to project here, other than the fact that you are an utter fool.  Biden's approval ratings continue to decline, or even increase but not significantly, then yep, he is going to lose the next presidential election.  Just like Trump did.  Maybe he will tell his supporters to refuse to vote absentee or early, and then claim there is fraud when the numbers come in on election day.  Hell, maybe he will show up and give a speech and ask his supporters to storm the Capitol, hang his vice-president, and attempt to prevent the certification of the election.  That seems to be the strategy you unAmedrican asss wipes support.  Maybe when it is used against you, you might change your tune.  I just doubt you have the intelligence to provide a competent argument.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> No it doesn't you flippin ass moron.  Trump's approval ratings, throughout his presidency, indicate he had no chance of re-election.  Biden's approval ratings one year after his election indicate buyer's remorse and has nothing to do with his election.  I mean there has been one president in modern history that had a lower approval rating one year in than Joe Biden.  His name is DONALD TRUMP.  So, evidently, using your logic, Trump stole the election in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those trump polls were obviously skewed since he increased his winning vote total of 2016 by 17% in 2020.


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> I don't but that because Trump got more votes in 2020 than he did in 2016 and the 2020 election was hair thin close.   Also, remember the Democrat controlled States changed the voting rules to allow unsolicited mail in ballots at unregulated drop boxes.


You mean like Georgia?  How damn stupid.  You ever hear of this thing called population growth.  And then there is participation rate.  Higher participation rate, population growth, even getting more votes four years later is not enough to insure victory.  I mean damn, this shit ain't rocket science.  It is actually common damn sense, something any fool that would support Trump does not possess.


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Those trump polls were obviously skewed since he increased his winning vote total of 2016 by 17% in 2020.


Well damn, Clinton got more votes that Lincoln did in 1864.  It had to have been fraud.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> Can you possibly pull your head out of your ass long enough to click the link I posted.  Biden's approval ratings, after one year, are low.  But Trump's were lower.  So not really sure what you are attempting to project here, other than the fact that you are an utter fool.  Biden's approval ratings continue to decline, or even increase but not significantly, then yep, he is going to lose the next presidential election.  Just like Trump did.  Maybe he will tell his supporters to refuse to vote absentee or early, and then claim there is fraud when the numbers come in on election day.  Hell, maybe he will show up and give a speech and ask his supporters to storm the Capitol, hang his vice-president, and attempt to prevent the certification of the election.  That seems to be the strategy you unAmedrican asss wipes support.  Maybe when it is used against you, you might change your tune.  I just doubt you have the intelligence to provide a competent argument.


In Trump's case his approval ratings were skewed by bad press.  They absolutely hated him.  In Biden's case, the press is treating him with kid gloves which should give him excellent approval ratings but, he is in the dumper because of bad performance.


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> In Trump's case his approval ratings were skewed by bad press.  They absolutely hated him.  In Biden's case, the press is treating him with kid gloves which should give him excellent approval ratings but, he is in the dumper because of bad performance.


Oh hell yeah. do you check under you bed every night to make sure the boogieman isn't there.  What a damn idiot.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> You mean like Georgia?  How damn stupid.  You ever hear of this thing called population growth.  And then there is participation rate.  Higher participation rate, population growth, even getting more votes four years later is not enough to insure victory.  I mean damn, this shit ain't rocket science.  It is actually common damn sense, something any fool that would support Trump does not possess.


Wow!!  'Population growth' and 'participation rate' those must be a new Democrat talking points to explain why a brain dead old fart is now POTUS.    BTW, Biden had a dismal 'participation rate' at his so-called rallies.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> Well damn, Clinton got more votes that Lincoln did in 1864.  It had to have been fraud.


You really believe the population in 1864 was the same as 1992?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> Oh hell yeah. do you check under you bed every night to make sure the boogieman isn't there.  What a damn idiot.


So you have no answer for Biden's dismal poll ratings.   Then, of course, the obligatory insult from a losing position.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> Oh hell yeah. do you check under you bed every night to make sure the boogieman isn't there.  What a damn idiot.


Truth is "the boogeyman" only to Dim morons.


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

Leweman said:


> He aint wrong.


In a 33 second clip........

1). Didn't lose one soldier in 18 months?  WTF is he talking about?

2). Cars stretched out 25 miles?   LOOOLLOOL
...................another example of living in lala land.  What a tard.
.................post this picture of this massive stretch of cars.

3).  Country being destroyed.
................only by your constant hatred of the USA dotard, you really got them fooled, and I'm amazed that they believe your nonsense.

4).  The same black "Blacks for trump" person right over dotards left shoulder.
...............at every rally..........hummmmmm....... just a pawn dude, you are just a pawn, and in chess, pawns are the first ones to go.  


That is 4 WRONGS in 33 seconds.  But you still love him????


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Compared to Bidens circles, yeah, it kinda does make you wonder.





easyt65 said:


> especially when Biden's approval rating





easyt65 said:


> with his 33% approval rating Joe





Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Joe wouldn’t win if we had any election right now…


Hilarious.  But expected.  
the cult complains all the time about mentioning trumps name in a thread NOT about trump, yet, this thread is about POS trump, and 5 of the 1st 9 responses mention Biden.

Yup, that's what you RWI's do.


----------



## idb (Jan 16, 2022)

Here's Limp Bizkit in concert...they have big crowds turning up too...maybe that means they're the world's best band.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> In a 33 second clip........
> 
> 1). Didn't lose one soldier in 18 months?  WTF is he talking about?
> 
> ...


This is incoherent, from you.  Not sure what he said though.  You do realize if he walked up there, shit on the microphone and then left it would be more coherent than anything Biden has done right?  Jesus I hope you realize that for humanities sake.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 16, 2022)

Why didnt you leftists tell Hillary she lost in 2016 and she should get over it?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 16, 2022)

idb said:


> Here's Limp Bizkit in concert...they have big crowds turning up too...maybe that means they're the world's best band.
> View attachment 588890



81 millon voted for Biden…maybe that means he is the best President ever.


----------



## idb (Jan 16, 2022)

Back in the black and white days there used to be big crowds turning up for freak shows...good on him for reviving an industry...Making America Great Again.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> In a 33 second clip........
> 
> 1). Didn't lose one soldier in 18 months?  WTF is he talking about?
> 
> ...


Prove Trump is wrong.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> In Trump's case his approval ratings were skewed by bad press.  They absolutely hated him.  In Biden's case, the press is treating him with kid gloves which should give him excellent approval ratings but, he is in the dumper because of bad performance.



Biden's approval ratings in 2022 don't have anything to do with the vote totals of 2020.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

T


idb said:


> Back in the black and white days there used to be big crowds turning up for freak shows...good on him for reviving an industry...Making America Great Again.
> View attachment 588891


That's not a big crowd.   It's more like the few hundred that turned out for Slo-Joe's freak-show rallies.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Biden's approval ratings in 2022 don't have anything to do with the vote totals of 2020.


Yeah, I know, apparently Biden's vote totals don't reflect the mandate of We The People.


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why didnt you leftists tell Hillary she lost in 2016 and she should get over it?


Did Hillary concede?   Yes she did, within 2 days.
Did dotard concede?  yet........14  months and counting.









						Hillary Clinton concedes presidential election to Donald Trump: 'We must accept this result'
					

Former secretary of state addresses supporters to formally concede election a day after Donald Trump pulled off stunning victory




					www.theguardian.com
				




Hillary lost, she conceded, you RWI's are the ones that CRIED russia, russia, russia  for years.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> Did Hillary concede?   Yes she did, within 2 days.
> Did dotard concede?  yet........14  months and counting.
> 
> 
> ...


Hillary lied to your face, she never really honestly conceded and she was behind the Russia hoax to oust Trump from office.  Also, she has been whining ever since 2016 blaming everyone and everything else for her loss.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 16, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Biden's approval ratings in 2022 don't have anything to do with the vote totals of 2020.



It proves incredible buyer’s remorse and stupidity.


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Hillary lied to your face, *she never really honestly conceded *and she was behind the Russia hoax to oust Trump from office.  Also, she has been whining ever since 2016 blaming everyone and everything else for her loss.


Of course.........she conceded.

Did you actually watch the video of her saying this:

1). 0:24.  Last night, I congratulated DT and offered to work with him. on behalf of OUR Country.

2). 0:33.  I hope that he will be a successful President.

3). 2:12.  We must accept the results and look to the future.  Donald Trump is going to be OUR President.  We owe him an open mind and a chance to lead.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> It proves incredible buyer’s remorse and stupidity.


Yes, after all the cheating and ballot box stuffing it must be pretty dismal to look at the result.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why didnt you leftists tell Hillary she lost in 2016 and she should get over it?


With 1200 poll closings in minority areas by Republicans, she lost the minority vote, who didn't get the chance to cast their vote because the polls weren't there.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> Of course.........she conceded.
> 
> Did you actually watch the video of her saying this:
> 
> ...


She lied to your face.  That's what she does.  You fell for it I guess.


----------



## wamose (Jan 16, 2022)

Trump's right.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 16, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Compared to the overwhelming crowds of tens and tens of people sitting in little circles outside his cellar door to listen to Joe speak....



My favorite is when they sat Shartin’ *Joe in front of a cornfield and he was swatting at a bee the whole time. Then he swatted his ear bud out. What an absolute moron.


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> She lied to your face.  That's what she does.  You fell for it I guess.


You are so confused.
That is the trump playbook.

Lie, deny the lie, lie about the lie, accuse the other side of lying.
Repeat daily.
The trump platform.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


Just 3 more years of illegitimate Biden to go.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> You are so confused.
> That is the trump playbook.
> 
> Lie, deny the lie, lie about the lie, accuse the other side of lying.
> ...


Hillary has been whining ever since 2016 and she was behind the fake dossier she tried to use to unseat Trump.  Of course she lied to you that's her 'playbook.'   Calling out a liar is a good thing yet you support one of the biggest liars ever to run for POTUS.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 16, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Biden's approval ratings in 2022 don't have anything to do with the vote totals of 2020.



His 40 years of failure certainly do.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 16, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Biden's approval ratings in 2022 don't have anything to do with the vote totals of 2020.


Yeah, he’s even worse than his true losing vote total would indicate.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> With 1200 poll closings in minority areas by Republicans, she lost the minority vote, who didn't get the chance to cast their vote because the polls weren't there.


Hahaha who told you that? Raechel Madcow?


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Hillary has been whining ever since 2016 and she was behind the fake dossier she tried to use to unseat Trump.  Of course she lied to you that's her 'playbook.'   Calling out a liar is a good thing yet you support one of the biggest liars ever to run for POTUS.


I really haven't heard Hillary say much about the 2016 election, after she conceded.  Can you post multiple videos please, I'd like to rag on her too if I can see her whining, ad nauseam, like djt.

Lying is the "Trump Playbook". 
It, the lying thing, has been used by trump since trump was known.  Con Man.

The biggest, bigly yuge liar, is in FACT pos trump.
There is no denying this, but you continue to try.
trump = con man.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 16, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> He actually won.  The people obviously support Trump, not the senile moron.





Winston said:


> You mean like Georgia?  How damn stupid.  You ever hear of this thing called population growth.  And then there is participation rate.  Higher participation rate, population growth, even getting more votes four years later is not enough to insure victory.  I mean damn, this shit ain't rocket science.  It is actually common damn sense, something any fool that would support Trump does not possess.


The more people that vote...the less likely repubs win.  That is why. rrepubs want to suppress votes.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> People came to see the Crybaby Loser
> 
> View attachment 588887


They came to see you before you joined your local Democratic Club?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> I really haven't heard Hillary say much about the 2016 election, after she conceded.  Can you post multiple videos please, I'd like to rag on her too if I can see her whining, ad nauseam, like djt.
> 
> Lying is the "Trump Playbook".
> It, the lying thing, has been used by trump since trump was known.  Con Man.
> ...


Hillary became a drunken sailor after she lost.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Hillary has been whining ever since 2016 and she was behind the fake dossier she tried to use to unseat Trump.  Of course she lied to you that's her 'playbook.'   Calling out a liar is a good thing yet you support one of the biggest liars ever to run for POTUS.


Hillary conceded the election on election night

Crybaby Loser Trump still won’t concede


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> I really haven't heard Hillary say much about the 2016 election, after she conceded.  Can you post multiple videos please, I'd like to rag on her too if I can see her whining, ad nauseam, like djt.
> 
> Lying is the "Trump Playbook".
> It, the lying thing, has been used by trump since trump was known.  Con Man.
> ...


You must live under a rock....

*Despite the election being almost three years ago, former Presidential candidate Hillary Clinton restarted her whiny, sore-loser tour Tuesday accusing Republicans of all kinds of election malfeasance.  According to The Hill she was inspired to restart her groundless attacks and excuse tour by 2018’s sorest loser Stacey Abrams.*








						Sore Loser Abrams Inspires Hillary Clinton to Whine Some More
					

RNLA - The National Bar Association for Republican Lawyers




					www.rnla.org
				




*But since then, Hillary Clinton has consistently complained about President Trump’s legitimacy. She alludes to the election having been stolen and engages in the same type of attack on our democracy that she accused candidate Trump of making with his comments.*








						Hillary Clinton keeps whining in Georgetown speech. Get over it already!
					

Hillary Clinton visited Georgetown University’s Institute for Women, Peace and Security on Monday and presented an award named after herself to Nadia Murad, a former ISIS prisoner; and Wai Nu, a former political prisoner from Myanmar.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> trump claims he could not have lost in 2020 cause....​


The word is "because", you illiterate imbecile.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Hillary conceded the election on election night
> 
> Crybaby Loser Trump still won’t concede


Yeah then she continued to say the 2016 election was rigged.   She lied, you swallowed like a cheap whore.

*But since then, Hillary Clinton has consistently complained about President Trump’s legitimacy. She alludes to the election having been stolen and engages in the same type of attack on our democracy that she accused candidate Trump of making with his comments.*









                        Hillary Clinton keeps whining in Georgetown speech. Get over it already!                    ​ 
Hillary Clinton visited Georgetown University’s Institute for Women, Peace and Security on Monday and presented an award named after herself to Nadia Murad, a former ISIS prisoner; and Wai Nu, a former political prisoner from Myanmar.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah then she continued to say the 2016 election was rigged.   She lied, you swallowed like a cheap whore.
> 
> *But since then, Hillary Clinton has consistently complained about President Trump’s legitimacy. She alludes to the election having been stolen and engages in the same type of attack on our democracy that she accused candidate Trump of making with his comments.*
> 
> ...


Hillary never claimed the election was rigged

She said Trump had outside help


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Hillary never claimed the election was rigged
> 
> She said Trump had outside help


Yes she did, she lied and then lied again about Trump having outside help.  But then Hillary's career has been built on lies so lying comes natural for her.


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Hillary became a drunken sailor after she lost.


So what was wrong with her BEFORE the election?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

"
"trump claims he could not have lost in 2020 cause.... JimH52 needs to start 10 Trump Hate threads today in order to get his paycheck".​


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> People came to see the Crybaby Loser
> 
> View attachment 588887


Wow.  You got talent.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> So what was wrong with her BEFORE the election?


She was just another tool of Wall Street just like every other R and D.
Her hubby was a part of our globalization and job losses.
I have no more love or hate for her than I do for any other Wall Street tool.

I presume you will not accept this answer.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> So what was wrong with her BEFORE the election?


She was and is a liar, now she's just a drunk liar.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Hillary conceded the election on election night
> 
> Crybaby Loser Trump still won’t concede


*Hillary conceded the election on election night*

And went on to become a ranging alcoholic.
Anything else you'd care to share with us?


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Wow!!  'Population growth' and 'participation rate' those must be a new Democrat talking points to explain why a brain dead old fart is now POTUS.    BTW, Biden had a dismal 'participation rate' at his so-called rallies.


Well that is the thing about America.  You don't have to be a brain dead stupid ass redneck participating in a Covid megaspreader event in order to vote.


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You really believe the population in 1864 was the same as 1992?


What, you mean the  US population grows?  Reckon it grew from 2016 to 2020?  And whoosh, the point just flies right over your head.


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why didnt you leftists tell Hillary she lost in 2016 and she should get over it?


The election was stolen from her.  Trump's approval ratings after one year were lower than Biden's.  That absolutely proves the election was stolen.


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> She was just another tool of Wall Street just like every other R and D.
> Her hubby was a part of our globalization and job losses.
> I have no more love or hate for her than I do for any other Wall Street tool.
> 
> I presume you will not accept this answer.


I accept this answer.  


Indeependent said:


> *Hillary conceded the election on election night*
> 
> And went on to become a ranging alcoholic.


I don't think this is true.
You got any support on this?

I presume you will not accept this answer.

Care to respond with an honest answer?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> I accept this answer.
> 
> I don't think this is true.
> You got any support on this?
> ...


What part of her campaign made it mandatory to hire US citizens?
She ran on the same bullshit as Obama...train unskilled US citizens in Blue Collar jobs but don't force companies to hire them.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> Well that is the thing about America.  You don't have to be a brain dead stupid ass redneck participating in a Covid megaspreader event in order to vote.


If you're a Democrat you can be dead or illegal too.  In fact, you don't have to be a person at all, just a Democrat marked ballot.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> What, you mean the  US population grows?  Reckon it grew from 2016 to 2020?  And whoosh, the point just flies right over your head.


Illegal aliens do not constitute the U.S. population.  Trump tried to stop it but Democrats fought him at every turn.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> The election was stolen from her.  Trump's approval ratings after one year were lower than Biden's.  That absolutely proves the election was stolen.


False comparison, Trump was savaged in the Democrat-controlled press, Biden's dismal ratings are with press support.  Big difference.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 16, 2022)

idb said:


> Here's Limp Bizkit in concert...they have big crowds turning up too...maybe that means they're the world's best band.
> View attachment 588890


…or they won the 2020 presidential election.


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> What part of her campaign made it mandatory to hire US citizens?


You may hate this, but........

illegal or not?

1). Will you and your white folk work the field to pick the produce?
2). Will you and your white folk clean the rentals/suites/hotels?
3). Will you and your white folk work the milking stations at various farms?
4). Will you and your white folk ........do the jobs that illegals WILL do?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> No it doesn't you flippin ass moron.  Trump's approval ratings, throughout his presidency, indicate he had no chance of re-election.  Biden's approval ratings one year after his election indicate buyer's remorse and has nothing to do with his election.  I mean there has been one president in modern history that had a lower approval rating one year in than Joe Biden.  His name is DONALD TRUMP.  So, evidently, using your logic, Trump stole the election in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And crowd size doesn't equate to votes


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> If you're a Democrat you can be dead or illegal too.  In fact, you don't have to be a person at all, just a Democrat marked ballot.


There are plenty of Republicans that engaged in election fraud.  Probably more than Democrats, like in Florida.  Project much?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 16, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Biden could not have won any election by himself, which is why was proven to have taken millions from the CCP & PUTIN.
> 
> What makes snowflakes believe the POS traitor his whole life, who was never right about anything, who has failed / fucked up everything he has touched to date as President could have succeeded in winning an election, especially after 1 year having an approval rate of 33% percent?!
> 
> ...


Trump ranted that he didn't know who Letitia James is even though he just filed a lawsuit against her a few days ago.

That's the demented lowlife who you retards want to put back in power.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> What, you mean the  US population grows?  Reckon it grew from 2016 to 2020?  And whoosh, the point just flies right over your head.


Not to the point of explaining a disproportionate increase in votes. That would be illogical.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> You may hate this, but........
> 
> illegal or not?
> 
> ...


1) At least 92% of picking produce is done by machine.
2) We have millions of healthy people on welfare who can work in rentals/suites/hotels.
3) It's obvious you don't know how milking stations work.
4) Elaborate on what jobs lower income people won't do.

Thanks for admitting you're an angry Black man.


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Not to the point of explaining a disproportionate increase in votes. That would be illogical.


When combined with historical voter participation rates it is more than logical.  You are the one holding on to multiple fallacies.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> When combined with historical voter participation rates it is more than logical.  You are the one holding on to multiple fallacies.


You mean the lazy asses who waited on line for 3 hours to enter CostCo and WalMart during the height of COVID but wouldn't wait on line to vote?
Fuck 'em.


----------



## idb (Jan 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> …or they won the 2020 presidential election.


They have just as rightful a claim to the Presidency as the former guy.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Trump ranted that he didn't know who Letitia James is even though he just filed a lawsuit against her a few days ago.
> 
> That's the demented lowlife who you retards want to put back in power.


And that's the demented lowlife who scares you demented lowlifes shitless.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> When combined with historical voter participation rates it is more than logical.  You are the one holding on to multiple fallacies.


It’s _not_ logical. 2020 suggests a historic increase in votes. Especially for Biden. The polling therefore does not jibe.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yes she did, she lied and then* lied again about Trump having outside help.*  But then Hillary's career has been built on lies so lying comes natural for her.


Nope It's a FACT that Russia helped Trump get elected


----------



## Lesh (Jan 16, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It’s _not_ logical. 2020 suggests a historic increase in votes.


nonsense.

Voters were hugely  motivated to get rid of Trump.


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> 1) At least 92% of picking produce is done by machine.
> 2) We have millions of healthy people on welfare who can work in rentals/suites/hotels.
> 3) It's obvious you don't know how milking stations work.
> 4) Elaborate on what jobs lower income people won't do.
> ...


Arbeit Macht Frei, right?  Is that you position?  Criminalize poverty and institute penal slavery?  Is that your answer?  I grew up on a dairy farm and quite honestly, the automation is not much different now that it was fifty years ago.  You still got to get the cows in the parlor.  You still got to clean the teats.  You still have to hook up the milkers.  And you still have to do it twice a day, seven days a week, 365 days a year.  No days off.

And while I won't argue with your 92% number I will point out that mechanized picking is for commodity crops, like tomatoes used in tomato sauce.  But the tomatoes you buy in the market, the bell peppers, they are hand picked.  Strawberries, hell, all berries, that are purchased fresh, are hand picked.  And from my experience, not a one of those pickers is a native American.  My sons did that work through the summers and learned Spanish in the process.  They also made more money than any part time job they could have gotten.  So it is not a lack of pay that keeps Americans away, it is a lack of work ethic.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 16, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You mean the lazy asses who waited on line for 3 hours to enter CostCo and WalMart during the height of COVID but wouldn't wait on line to vote?
> Fuck 'em.


Regardless of your fucked up opinion...one has nothing to do with the other IF they are even accurate.

That's like saying "I don't like something you did, so you should lose your right to vote.

Fucking retarded.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> Arbeit Macht Frei, right?  Is that you position?  Criminalize poverty and institute penal slavery?  Is that your answer?  I grew up on a dairy farm and quite honestly, the automation is not much different now that it was fifty years ago.  You still got to get the cows in the parlor.  You still got to clean the teats.  You still have to hook up the milkers.  And you still have to do it twice a day, seven days a week, 365 days a year.  No days off.
> 
> And while I won't argue with your 92% number I will point out that mechanized picking is for commodity crops, like tomatoes used in tomato sauce.  But the tomatoes you buy in the market, the bell peppers, they are hand picked.  Strawberries, hell, all berries, that are purchased fresh, are hand picked.  And from my experience, not a one of those pickers is a native American.  My sons did that work through the summers and learned Spanish in the process.  They also made more money than any part time job they could have gotten.  So it is not a lack of pay that keeps Americans away, it is a lack of work ethic.


It's obvious you don't read, or want to comprehend, my posts...I want people to have opportunities and for their children to do better than their parents by seeingg theie parents having a work ethic.
It is not my responsibility to provide jobs for trespassers and the families they leave behind.

I have a friend who works in the food industry and he says milking cows is done by machines these days and in order to operate the machines you have to wear a hazmat outfit so as not to contaminate the cows or the milk.


----------



## Winco (Jan 16, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> 1) At least 92% of picking produce is done by machine.
> 2) We have millions of healthy people on welfare who can work in rentals/suites/hotels.
> 3) It's obvious you don't know how milking stations work.
> 4) Elaborate on what jobs lower income people won't do.
> ...


1). You got a link?
I'm thinking apple tree.  Does a machine just shake the tree and also pick up 
I'm thinking eggs, who picks them up, a machine?
I'm thinking grapes, does a machine just pluck them and also collect them
I'm thinking milk cows, do the cows 'hook themselves' up to the machines.
I could go on, but you need to defend your answer.........GO

2). Your turn, give me evidence of this 92 %, because it is totally false.


----------



## Winston (Jan 16, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And that's the demented lowlife who scares you demented lowlifes shitless.


Actually, it is not Trump that scares us, it is ignorant morons like you.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> 1). You got a link?
> I'm thinking apple tree.  Does a machine just shake the tree and also pick up
> I'm thinking eggs, who picks them up, a machine?
> I'm thinking grapes, does a machine just pluck them and also collect them
> ...


Why aren't you providing a Link to justify US dollars going to Mexico?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

Winston said:


> Actually, it is not Trump that scares us, it is ignorant morons like you.


Wow!  Thanks!  I LIKE  being scary!  

But seriously folks, you are terrified of Trump and that gets expressed as hate.  Most things that get expressed as hate and anger are actually fear.  Fear is harder to deal with because it makes you look and feel like a wuss, but there it is.  It's fear, pure and simple.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Winco said:


> 1). You got a link?
> I'm thinking apple tree.  Does a machine just shake the tree and also pick up
> I'm thinking eggs, who picks them up, a machine?
> I'm thinking grapes, does a machine just pluck them and also collect them
> ...


Automation in Vegetable Harvesting Picks up the Momentum​








						Automation in Vegetable Harvesting Picks up the Momentum
					

Take an in-depth look at the issues you should consider before adopting technology on your farm.




					www.growingproduce.com
				




How Automated Cucumber Harvesting is Becoming a Reality​








						How Automated Cucumber Harvesting is Becoming a Reality
					

Canada’s Vineland Research and Innovation Centre robotics and automation team is working to develop an autonomous robot capable of harvesting cucumbers in a greenhouse.




					www.greenhousegrower.com
				




Fewer and fewer farm workers are needed and that will continue.

"In five years, 95% of the total California processing tomato crop was harvested by mechanical harvesters"




__





						Choices Magazine Online
					






					www.choicesmagazine.org


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...



Wow. You're really gaga for Trump. Is it because he has more people show up at a single rally than all of Harris Biden rallies combined?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Automation in Vegetable Harvesting Picks up the Momentum​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowledge is kryptonite to LibBots.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

Leweman said:


> He aint wrong.


Prove it.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Compared to Bidens circles, yeah, it kinda does make you wonder.


It all boils down to who's more sane. Here's the clue everyone needs to understand. Trump cultists don't like to lose. They mounted a theft by taking campaign after the election, where by they used fake electors to forge signatures on election documents, to try and steal the election in five of the various states. When they got caught doing that, they decided to mount a coup, and some were charged with trespassing, others with sedition. So, what does all this have to do with Trumps rally? It paints a picture of the mental torture these folks are going through, while they got caught trying to steal an election. They've been had. So what do Trump cultists do? They do what they do best. They show up to rebel. They show up to threaten the other side with civil war, rebellion, and unrest. They show up to Trump rallies because they are sore losers. They  just can't mentally handle the loss. So they show up in large numbers. Criminals do the same thing. Quite often, when caught, they rebel against the system. These Trump rallies are sort of the same thing.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wow. You're really gaga for Trump. Is it because he has more people show up at a single rally than all of Harris Biden rallies combined?


He has more people show up at a single rally than all of Harris Biden rallies combined if they lived for 1,000 years.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> It all boils down to who's more sane. Here's the clue everyone needs to understand. Trump cultists don't like to lose. They mounted a theft by taking campaign after the election, where by the used fake electors to forge signatures on election documents to try and steal the election in five of the various states. When they got caught doing that, they decided to mount a coup, and some were charged with trespassing, others with sedition. So, what does all this have to do with Trumps rally? It paints a picture of the mental torture these folks are going through, while they got caught trying to steal an election. They've been had. So what do Trump cultists do? They do what they do best. They show up to rebel. They show up to threaten the other side with civil war, rebellion, and unrest. They show up to Trump rallies because they are sore losers. They really just can't mentally handle the loss. So they show up in large numbers. Criminals do the same thing. Quite often, when caught, they rebel against the system. These Trump rallies are sort of the same thing.


I all boils down to you're terrified.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 16, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And that's the demented lowlife who scares you demented lowlifes shitless.


I'm not scared of Trump. I just want to see him locked up.

I'll settle for him being put into a nut ward.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

Clipper said:


> I'm not scared of Trump. I just want to see him locked up.
> 
> I'll settle for him being put into a nut ward.


You're terrified.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It’s _not_ logical. 2020 suggests a historic increase in votes. Especially for Biden. The polling therefore does not jibe.


It must. Why else would Republicans try and push 400 voter suppression bills to cheat the American public out of a free and fair election?


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You're terrified.


Everyone should be terrified of Authoritarianism. Do you understand what that really is?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 16, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You're terrified.


No, you are. You've been pissing tears over Trump for a year.

Crybaby. Grow up.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I all boils down to you're terrified.


Authoritarianism? Yes! Do you really know what that is? 

 Also, are you for or against fake electors forging signatures and stealing the votes from millions? Yes or no?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...




How come all you Dims post is Trump?  Why not anything about your shit-for-brains Biden currently in the White House?  Hmmm, I wonder why.....


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

Clipper said:


> No, you are. You've been pissing tears over Trump for a year.
> 
> Crybaby. Grow up.


He's addressing the wrong questions, and not asking the right one's.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> Everyone should be terrified of Authoritarianism. Do you understand what that really is?


Just go ahead and say it: " Donald Trump scares me to the point that I pee my panties."  Just say it.  You'll feel better.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> How come all you Dims post is Trump?  Why not anything about your shit-for-brains Biden currently in the White House?  Hmmm, I wonder why.....


3.9% unemployment? How is that shit for brains again?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> How come all you Dims post is Trump?  Why not anything about your shit-for-brains Biden currently in the White House?  Hmmm, I wonder why.....


He's the monster that their shit-for-brains leftist dim parents planted under their beds.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

Clipper said:


> No, you are. You've been pissing tears over Trump for a year.
> 
> Crybaby. Grow up.


I'm not scared of President Trump.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Just go ahead and say it: " Donald Trump scares me to the point that I pee my panties."  Just say it.  You'll feel better.


So you are for Authoritarianism. Got it. But you don't know what it really is do you? And I already answered, yes, I'm afraid of Authoritarianism. Donald Trump is just the vehicle to get there. He's in it for himself. In the scheme of things, Trump is an idiot who was born into money, spent his life as a career criminal, and used the office for his benefit. He isn't the one to be afraid of. The Oligarchs who control him are who we are afraid of. They set the narrative and the policies. They let Trump pretend he gets the glory, while policy is set against the working poor in this country, and that policy is going to be a 180 degree turn from a Democratic Republic, to an Authoritarian dictatorship with  Trump as the puppet. Just like how we created Pinochet  in Chile. He was the puppet for Nixon/Kissinger, and American Imperialism. You still do not understand the right questions to ask do you?


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I'm not scared of President Trump.


Do you want to be ruled by a dictator?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> It must. Why else would Republicans try and push 400 voter suppression bills to cheat the American public out of a free and fair election?


You mean you have to be a US citizen?
You have to drag your lazy ass out to vote?


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Just go ahead and say it: " Donald Trump scares me to the point that I pee my panties."  Just say it.  You'll feel better.


*Also, are you for or against fake electors forging signatures and stealing the votes from millions? Yes or no?  *Still asking? 
*

*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2022)

Clipper said:


> I'm not scared of Trump. I just want to see him locked up.
> 
> I'll settle for him being put into a nut ward.


Russian Collusion,  right?


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You mean you have to be a US citizen?
> You have to drag your lazy ass out to vote?


Um, everyone that I know of is a citizen, check, and when Republicans close 1200 polling places in minority areas, where would you have them vote? 
Georgia County Might Close All But One Polling Place, Because ... Let's See ... 'COVID' This Time  Voter suppression isn't about being lazy, it's about access to the polls. Why do you think mail-in changed everything for minorities? Because they didn't need to show up at a polling place that was closed down on purpose. Got any more stupid ass arguments?


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Russian Collusion,  right?


There was Trump-Russia collusion — and Trump pardoned the colluder  Got any more dumb ass questions?


----------



## Toro (Jan 16, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...



His emotional rube cult believes him because snowflake


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> Um, everyone that I know of is a citizen, check, and when Republicans close 1200 polling places in minority areas, where would you have them vote?
> Georgia County Might Close All But One Polling Place, Because ... Let's See ... 'COVID' This Time  Voter suppression isn't about being lazy, it's about access to the polls. Why do you think mail-in changed everything for minorities? Because they didn't need to show up at a polling place that was closed down on purpose. Got any more stupid ass arguments?


I agree 100% that no locale should be bereft of a polling place.
When I heard about this I was outraged.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Clipper said:


> I'm not scared of Trump. I just want to see him locked up.
> 
> I'll settle for him being put into a nut ward.


Proving you’re scared.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> There was Trump-Russia collusion — and Trump pardoned the colluder  Got any more dumb ass questions?


Hilarious!

Hillary colluded, but Orange Man Bad


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> It all boils down to who's more sane. Here's the clue everyone needs to understand. Trump cultists don't like to lose. They mounted a theft by taking campaign after the election, where by they used fake electors to forge signatures on election documents, to try and steal the election in five of the various states. When they got caught doing that, they decided to mount a coup, and some were charged with trespassing, others with sedition. So, what does all this have to do with Trumps rally? It paints a picture of the mental torture these folks are going through, while they got caught trying to steal an election. They've been had. So what do Trump cultists do? They do what they do best. They show up to rebel. They show up to threaten the other side with civil war, rebellion, and unrest. They show up to Trump rallies because they are sore losers. They  just can't mentally handle the loss. So they show up in large numbers. Criminals do the same thing. Quite often, when caught, they rebel against the system. These Trump rallies are sort of the same thing.





Exactly who has shown up to rebel?


A few fringe folks. That's it. 


What you have to say is bullshit. After y'all lost in 2016, y'all made up the Russian witch hunt that proved nothing and were foaming at the mouth about it until y'all figured out that it wasn't going anywhere because it wasn't true. Then the story disappeared from the mainstream and y'all tried to find ANY scandal that would sink Trump. You guys were the delusional ones. You have divided this nation better than any Russian could hope for.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> *Hillary conceded the election on election night*
> 
> And went on to become a ranging alcoholic.
> Anything else you'd care to share with us?


More BS


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> More BS


Tell that to all the magazines, including People, which I am sure you read, posting pictures of post-election fat assed, drunk Hillary.
BTW, how much did you get paid for that last post?


----------



## Who_Me? (Jan 17, 2022)

Keep living in the past fat man.  He couldn't count to 15 without removing a shoe yet he knows how many votes he got.  What a troubled man.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 10, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


/——-/ Breaking News libtard:  Harris County elections administrator resigns after thousands of primary ballots found uncounted. Harris County elections administrator resigns after thousands of primary ballots found uncounted - NewsBreak


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 11, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Joe wouldn’t win if we had any election right now…


Throw out the fraudulent votes and he doesn't win in 2020.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2022)

Leweman said:


> He aint wrong.


Yes he is....and is STILL whining.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> How many of you snowflakes would like to do a 2020 election repeat with no massive mail in voting, no crooked drop boxes, no late-night ballot dumps, GOP election workers with Liberal poll monitors (swapping rolls), say in a week...with Joe and his 33% approval rating against Trump?
> 
> Or we could do the Afghanistan voting route - purple finger Dye, vote by showing up only...
> 
> Or do you snowflakes want to just admitted that with his 33% approval rating Joe would be sent back to his basement if he agreed to a new election now?!


So you want to cut out our military voting.   How very Putin of you.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Yes he is....and is STILL whining.


His rallies should be called *"Iieathons."*

But he gets thousands of mindless MAGA cult members to come out and cheer for each one of his lies.


----------



## Who_Me? (Mar 11, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Throw out the fraudulent votes and he doesn't win in 2020.


Trump lost in 2020 and would lose again today.


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

Leweman said:


> He aint wrong.


Don't feed the malignant narcissist. Do you ever get sick of Trump's conspiracy theories or meandering stream of consciousness?


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Biden could not have won any election by himself, which is why was proven to have taken millions from the CCP & PUTIN.
> 
> What makes snowflakes believe the POS traitor his whole life, who was never right about anything, who has failed / fucked up everything he has touched to date as President could have succeeded in winning an election, especially after 1 year having an approval rate of 33% percent?!
> 
> ...


Wow. What a vicious liar you are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 11, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Trump lost in 2020 and would lose again today.


True, if the progs manage to swindle the election again.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Wow. What a vicious liar you are.


Nope.   That's nothing but truth.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Don't feed the malignant narcissist. Do you ever get sick of Trump's conspiracy theories or meandering stream of consciousness?


Do you ever tire of lying?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 11, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Breaking News libtard:  Harris County elections administrator resigns after thousands of primary ballots found uncounted. Harris County elections administrator resigns after thousands of primary ballots found uncounted - NewsBreak


Neo-GOP controlled Texas fucked up voting all over the state.  They change our precinct twice after sending us our registration cards with the old precinct number on them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 11, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Neo-GOP controlled Texas fucked up voting all over the state.  They change our precinct twice after sending us our registration cards with the old precinct number on them.



Stuff like that happens in every state in every election.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Wow. What a vicious liar you are.


It is MAGA...what do you expect?


----------



## Who_Me? (Mar 11, 2022)

The man lies more than the Russian State Media plus he can't count to 15 without removing a shoe.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Leweman said:


> He aint wrong.


81,000,000>74,000,000
MAGA


----------



## Leweman (Mar 11, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> The man lies more than the Russian State Media plus he can't count to 15 without removing a shoe.


Yawn.  Call me when he lies more the the Dem State media.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Joe wouldn’t win if we had any election right now…



Against tRump, he would crush him worse!
MAGA


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 11, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Trump lost in 2020 and would lose again today.


Trump is leading in 2024 polls.

---Trump wins CPAC 2024 presidential straw poll; DeSantis places a distant 2nd place---









						Trump wins CPAC 2024 presidential straw poll; DeSantis places a distant 2nd place
					

Former President Donald Trump won the Conservative Political Action Conference s presidential straw poll over the weekend, with Florida Gov Ron DeSantis placing a distant second




					www.christianpost.com


----------



## Who_Me? (Mar 11, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Trump is leading in 2024 polls.
> 
> ---Trump wins CPAC 2024 presidential straw poll; DeSantis places a distant 2nd place---
> 
> ...



Oh, he's leading in the Republican party?  That's like the leading in the minor leagues.  There's no way he'll win in the general.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 11, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Oh, he's leading in the Republican party?  That's like the leading in the minor leagues.  There's no way he'll win in the general.


The DNC will play videos of the January 6th insurrection over and over...


*DO YOU WANT THE GUY WHO CAUSED THIS TO SIT IN THE WHITE HOUSE?*​


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 11, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> It is MAGA...what do you expect?


Are you actually trying to tell us that you don't lie?


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 11, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Oh, he's leading in the Republican party?  That's like the leading in the minor leagues.  There's no way he'll win in the general.


That's what you said in 2016.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 11, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> That's what you said in 2016.


No...in 2020...


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> 81,000,000>74,000,000
> MAGA


Fake news.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fake news.


Better get this irrefutable evidence to Rudy,the Kraken Lady, Mike Pillow and the rightwing nutters nuz pronto.   They are in immediate need of it!
MAGA


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Better get this irrefutable evidence to Rudy,the Kraken Lady, Mike Pillow and the rightwing nutters nuz pronto.   They are in immediate need of it!
> MAGA


*The Keystone Cops!*​


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Better get this irrefutable evidence to Rudy,the Kraken Lady, Mike Pillow and the rightwing nutters nuz pronto.   They are in immediate need of it!
> MAGA


It is being proven to more people each day. You can't stop it.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 11, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Sorry Donnie....you lost.


To a stupid fuck who never got more than 1.5% of the vote before with no campaign always hiding who never got more than ten people at a rally while republicans swept every other category?  

Try again.  NO WAY IN THIS UNIVERSE TRUMP LOST.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is being proven to more people each day. You can't stop it.



No, it actually isn't.  It's actually going the other way but stay in your lil fantasy world dream weaver.
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> No, it actually isn't.  It's actually going the other way but stay in your lil fantasy world dream weaver.
> MAGA


Wrong again, but go ahead and prove it.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again, but go ahead and prove it.



Ewe can't prove stolen election,  we all know it I can easily prove it wasn't.   ByeDon is in the Whitehouse and tRump is maybe in Florida. 
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Ewe can't prove stolen election,  we all know it I can easily prove it wasn't.   ByeDon is in the Whitehouse and tRump is maybe in Florida.
> MAGA


Really? Do you have Dominion's source code? That would prove it.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really? Do you have Dominion's source code? That would prove it.


I know ewe don't.  Dominion and Smartmatic have lawsuits against many people and entities.  What will ewe do when they win?
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> I know ewe don't.  Dominion and Smartmatic have lawsuits against many people and entities.  What will ewe do when they win?
> MAGA


What does that have to do with their source code? Why aren't they transparent when it comes to an election?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What does that have to do with their source code? Why aren't they transparent when it comes to an election?



Cyber ninjas proved ByeDon won Arizona by even more votes than originally tallied.  How is that for a source code!!!!
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Cyber ninjas proved ByeDon won Arizona by even more votes than originally tallied.  How is that for a source code!!!!
> MAGA


They also found 30 laws broken. More than enough to decertify the results.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They also found 30 laws broken. More than enough to decertify the results.



Except they didn't, which is why everything that has been taken to court gets laughed at like we all laugh at ewe. 
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Except they didn't, which is why everything that has been taken to court gets laughed at like we all laugh at ewe.
> MAGA


This has not gotten to court because they know they would win and the powers that be will not have it. The AG. in AZ. has the evidence he is doing nothing with it.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> This has not gotten to court because they know they would win and the powers that be will not have it. The AG. in AZ. has the evidence he is doing nothing with it.



Damn, I would love to have just a small portion of the drugs ewe use!!!!
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Damn, I would love to have just a small portion of the drugs ewe use!!!!
> MAGA


It would probably kill you.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It would probably kill you.


 Doubtful, ewe are a complete pussy!
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Doubtful, ewe are a complete pussy!
> MAGA


How would you know that tough guy?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How would you know that tough guy?



It's easy to see, pussy!!!!
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> It's easy to see, pussy!!!!
> MAGA


How?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How?


Your cowardly posts of no relevant evidence of the fraud ewe claim!!!!
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Your cowardly posts of no relevant evidence of the fraud ewe claim!!!!
> MAGA


How can a post be cowardly? What are you on?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How can a post be cowardly? What are you on?


Because ewe have NO credible evidence to back up your cowardly lies!!!!!
MAGA


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 11, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Because ewe have NO credible evidence to back up your cowardly lies!!!!!
> MAGA


Wrong again. I have a retired WI Supreme Court Justice saying their is evidence and the election should be decertified.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again. I have a retired WI Supreme Court Justice saying their is evidence and the election should be decertified.


ROTFLMFAO, ewe have zip 🤫!
MAGA


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 11, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...



He probably thinks his supporters will be able to do the "math" here. It'll make sense to such people.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> ROTFLMFAO, ewe have zip 🤫!
> MAGA


Ignoring the facts is what the corrupt politicians do. I guess that makes you scum also. It is on you.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Ignoring the facts is what the corrupt politicians do. I guess that makes you scum also. It is on you.


Facts are ByeDon is president.   tRump is not!!!!
81,000,000 >74,000,000 
MAGA  MOTHER TRUCKER


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


Wait you think trump lost? 🤣🤣


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Facts are ByeDon is president.   tRump is not!!!!
> 81,000,000 >74,000,000
> MAGA  MOTHER TRUCKER


5 states have massive voter fraud issues, like where did millions of ballots come from?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> 5 states have massive voter fraud issues, like where did millions of ballots come from?



Ewe had better get this irrefutable evidence to Rudy,  the Kraken Lady,  Mike Pillow and the rightwing nutters nuz pronto.   They are in immediate need of it!!!!
MAGA


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Ewe had better get this irrefutable evidence to Rudy,  the Kraken Lady,  Mike Pillow and the rightwing nutters nuz pronto.   They are in immediate need of it!!!!
> MAGA


The supreme Court judge it Wisconsin wants to toss the electoral votes. Lol it’s pretty bad. Trump won


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> The supreme Court judge it Wisconsin wants to toss the electoral votes. Lol it’s pretty bad. Trump won



Really?  He did?  tRump is in Florida. 
ByeDon is in the Whitehouse!
81,000,000 >74,000,000 
MAGA


----------



## candycorn (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Wait you think trump lost? 🤣🤣


306>232.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Really?  He did?  tRump is in Florida.
> ByeDon is in the Whitehouse!
> 81,000,000 >74,000,000
> MAGA


Yea I just told you there was cheating, can you follow the conversation?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

candycorn said:


> 306>232.


Yes massive cheating


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Yea I just told you there was cheating, can you follow the conversation?



Please get this irrefutable evidence to Rudy,the Kraken Lady, Mike Pillow and the rightwing nutters nuz pronto.  They are in immediate need of it!!!!
MAGA


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Please get this irrefutable evidence to Rudy,the Kraken Lady, Mike Pillow and the rightwing nutters nuz pronto.  They are in immediate need of it!!!!
> MAGA


When the supreme justice of Wisconsin says all votes should be tossed.. that’s all the proof I need.. when you have a man who has three degrees from MIT saying Trump won. I’ll take those guys


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> When the supreme justice of Wisconsin says all votes should be tossed.. that’s all the proof I need.. when you have a man who has three degrees from MIT saying Trump won. I’ll take those guys



There are rightwing nutters in all walks of life.  That is his opinion, no court has upheld any of this bs.  Hell the few times tRumps attorneys have made it to court they have said "this isn't about fraud ".
MAGA


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> There are rightwing nutters in all walks of life.  That is his opinion, no court has upheld any of this bs.  Hell the few times tRumps attorneys have made it to court they have said "this isn't about fraud ".
> MAGA


He provided evidence.. but the ones that need to make the decision would be lynched by the democrat mobs


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> He provided evidence.. but the ones that need to make the decision would be lynched by the democrat mobs


 So they are like tRump, pussies!
MAGA


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> So they are like tRump, pussies!
> MAGA


Trump grabs the pussy lol but yes some are.. but honestly I’m happy I think it’s gonna be one of the worst feats in the history of America in November. Democrats a little girl who’s Latinos, Many blacks are going to leave.. once you give them Black people money they’re gonna wanna keep it lol


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Trump grabs the pussy lol but yes some are.. but honestly I’m happy I think it’s gonna be one of the worst feats in the history of America in November. Democrats a little girl who’s Latinos, Many blacks are going to leave.. once you give them Black people money they’re gonna wanna keep it lol



How many times has tRump grabbed ewe?
MAGA


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> How many times has tRump grabbed ewe?
> MAGA


Many times.. woman love him. Have you seen his wife ? Wow


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Many times.. woman love him. Have you seen his wife ? Wow


ROTFLMFAO, they think he actually has money and they find THAT oh so attractive!!!
MAGA


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> ROTFLMFAO, they think he actually has money and they find THAT oh so attractive!!!
> MAGA


Women like powerful men. Creative, smart educated, powerful. It’s nature and it’s a force


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Women like powerful men. Creative, smart educated, powerful. It’s nature and it’s a force


 His only force is forcing a fart.   I am sure ewe love them fat Orange butt cheeks!!!@
MAGA


----------



## IamZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> His only force is forcing a fart.   I am sure ewe love them fat Orange butt cheeks!!!@
> MAGA


I bet his farts are powerful


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 12, 2022)

IamZ said:


> I bet his farts are powerful


Ewe know they are, heard they had to repaint the Whitehouse walls quarterly. 
MAGA


----------



## Who_Me? (Mar 12, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> He probably thinks his supporters will be able to do the "math" here. It'll make sense to such people.







I think not.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 12, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> To a stupid fuck who never got more than 1.5% of the vote before with no campaign always hiding who never got more than ten people at a rally while republicans swept every other category?
> 
> Try again.  NO WAY IN THIS UNIVERSE TRUMP LOST.


Yeah...keep saying that....the BIG LIE is all you people have.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 12, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Yeah...keep saying that....the BIG LIE is all you people have.


The Big Lie you have been spouting has failed. America knows they were defrauded. Your repetition only shows your desperation. The facts now show the election was a rigged joke.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The Big Lie you have been spouting has failed. America knows they were defrauded. Your repetition only shows your desperation. The facts now show the election was a rigged joke.


A federal judge looked at the "facts", the affidavits submitted by Trumps lawyers to the federal courts.  The result, the judge reviewed them closely, and determined they not only didn't meet the burden of showing any election fraud, but were filled with nothing but innuendo, supposition, and conjecture, with no actual facts supporting their claims.
And for that, the judge imposed sanctions against the lawyers.  
A rare act, that is only done when lawyers abuse the judicial system.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> A federal judge looked at the "facts", the affidavits submitted by Trumps lawyers to the federal courts.  The result, the judge reviewed them closely, and determined they not only didn't meet the burden of showing any election fraud, but were filled with nothing but innuendo, supposition, and conjecture, with no actual facts supporting their claims.
> And for that, the judge imposed sanctions against the lawyers.
> A rare act, that is only done when lawyers abuse the judicial system.


Well, there is much more than innuendo now. Past decisions by corrupt judges do not affect the new evidence that has been found and proven.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 12, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Yeah...keep saying that....the BIG LIE is all you people have.



Sorry NO, shitferbrains,

Biden is a stupid fuck who never got more than 1.5% of the vote before
with no campaign 
always hiding 
who never got more than ten people at a rally 
while republicans swept every other category
on top of that, he was running with a VP so unpopular, she was first to drop out of the Primary for lack of donations to support her campaign.
are all 100% true and you cannot suggest nor prove otherwise.  On top of that, 200 other things showing that the only big lie going on around here is YOURS, that Trump didn't really win.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Well, there is much more than innuendo now. Past decisions by corrupt judges do not affect the new evidence that has been found and proven.


Even if new evidence has been found, NONE of it has been PROVEN.

Proof requires the evidence be sworn to, and the facts cross examined in an adversarial context.  And none of the evidence, new or old, has survived such scrutiny.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 12, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Sorry NO, shitferbrains,
> 
> Biden is a stupid fuck who never got more than 1.5% of the vote before
> with no campaign
> ...


Actually instead of wondering why a loser like Biden could get 81 million votes.  You should look at how badly Trump messed up his handling of COVID-19 that people preferred "anybody but Trump" by a huge majority.


----------



## Who_Me? (Mar 12, 2022)

Trump claims a lot of things.  
Trump lies a lot.
Trump lost the election.


----------



## Who_Me? (Mar 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Actually instead of wondering why a loser like Biden could get 81 million votes.  You should look at how badly Trump messed up his handling of COVID-19 that people preferred "anybody but Trump" by a huge majority.





toobfreak said:


> Sorry NO, shitferbrains,
> 
> Biden is a stupid fuck who never got more than 1.5% of the vote before
> with no campaign
> ...


You can tell a person's ignorance when they use the F bomb when attempting to articulate a thought.


----------



## Astrostar (Mar 12, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...





JimH52 said:


> Trump claims he couldn't have lost the 2020 presidential election because his Arizona rally boasted thousands of attendees and had 'cars that stretch out for 25 miles'
> 
> 
> "There's nobody that can see the end of this crowd," Donald Trump told supporters at a Saturday rally. "That's not somebody that lost an election."
> ...


Holy shit!  Somebody call the SCOTUS immediately!  Get Clarence on the horn; he'll put 
trump back in office post haste!  Bigly!!!















s


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Even if new evidence has been found, NONE of it has been PROVEN.
> 
> Proof requires the evidence be sworn to, and the facts cross examined in an adversarial context.  And none of the evidence, new or old, has survived such scrutiny.


Yes it has. The court punishes people for breaking laws and that is what happened. And scrutiny out of your mouth
? The corrupt assholes wanted no scrutiny demonstrated after battles to stop investigations and audits. Guilty people do things like that.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 12, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> You can tell a person's ignorance when they use the F bomb when attempting to articulate a thought.


Then your every other word ought to be an F bomb!


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 12, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> Holy shit!  Somebody call the SCOTUS immediately!  Get Clarence on the horn; he'll put
> trump back in office post haste!  Bigly!!!
> 
> 
> ...


The only black person that Reagan could find that was a sexual deviant and a racist.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 12, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> View attachment 614574
> 
> I think not.



The math being take one apple and one orange, what do you have? A pick up truck.


----------



## BWK (Mar 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The Big Lie you have been spouting has failed. America knows they were defrauded. Your repetition only shows your desperation. The facts now show the election was a rigged joke.


There are no facts and you are a liar.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> There are no facts and you are a liar.


There are plenty of facts. When you break 30 laws running an election do you really expect to have any integrity. Are you dumb enough to say yes?


----------

